# killing of cyano bacteria and other alges



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

ok, update on the reef its a 55g had 2 emperor 350s w biowheels on both a backpack protein skimmer,and 2 powerheads. just added a 300 gph overflow box a 35 g long tank with about 30 galons o water and a 330 gph pond submersible pump to get it back to the tank. everything is working great, so i have moved one oof the 350s to the sump tank and will eventualy move it all except blowers to the sump. alot of corals n live rock n the tank, not many hermits n snails, will be adding more soon, only 3 small fish, more soon as i deal with the alge. ok, now im fixing to be gone for 4 days or so and since i have some of the velvet lookin cyano i was going to unplug the light n cover the tank and leave it 100 percent dark the whole time im gonei will hopefully be bringing back about 15 of each crabs n snails also when i come back and adding them to help deal with the dead alges and such. just any suggestions or opinions on all this would be appreciated lol this whole deal just makes my last nerve stand on end lol. thanks!
Beaux


----------

